# Ted Nugent.......priceless



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

NRA members are human too... 


> Ted Nugent, an avid hunter and Lifetime NRA
> member, was being
> interviewed by a French journalist. The
> journalist asked, "What do
> you think the last thought is, in the mind of a
> deer before you shoot
> it? Is it,
> 
> "Are you my friend?" or is it
> 
> "Are you the one who killed
> my brother?"
> 
> Nugent replied,
> 
> "Deer aren't capable of that kind of thinking.
> All
> they care about is,
> 
> 'What am I going to eat next,
> 
> who am I going to
> screw next, and
> 
> can I run fast enough to get away.
> 
> They are very much
> like the French."


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for the laugh, Shortdrift!  I'm sure glad I wasn't drinking anything, or I would probably be cleaning it off of my screen!!


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I love that one!

And the one where he told a reporter or TV host that he went elephant hunting and shot an elephant. The reporter asked him "Aren't elephants endangered?" He replied "_That_ one was".


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Absolutely friggin' priceless!!! Made my day!!! Thanks Shortdrift!!!


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

That's classic Nuge!! He always has a way with words. As "out there" as he is I'm glad he's on our side!


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

That's great that's why i love nuge, he says what he thinks. thanks for the laugh!!!!!


----------



## spinning (May 2, 2005)

LOVE IT! 

Ted is my HERO!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

even after you heard me play and saw me fish   



spinning said:


> LOVE IT!
> 
> Ted is my HERO!


----------



## bmffishing247 (Apr 14, 2004)

Ted is great. I wish they would put his TV show back on. That is where you could see the nuges mind at work!!!


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

bmffishing247 said:


> Ted is great. I wish they would put his TV show back on. That is where you could see the nuges mind at work!!!


I just watched his show Tuesday night on the Outdoor Channel. He was talking with Jim Zumbo. I respected Jim a lot more after watching that one.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

U just have to like him thanks SD


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ted for prez...


----------



## kirkad (Aug 19, 2006)

ted nugent is still on every tuesday at 700 on the outdoor channel.im also a ig fan.im looking for a way to silence my treestand as far as it clanking around when im walking to my tree and climbing. does anyone have any tips. 
thanks


----------



## bowhunter9017 (Jul 20, 2007)

is it on at 7 am or pm


----------



## kirkad (Aug 19, 2006)

its 7pm on outdoor channel


----------



## bowhunter9017 (Jul 20, 2007)

ok thank you so much


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)

long live ted muh blood brother


----------

